# Valentines Day Grubs



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

Is theres a better way to say happy Valentines day to someone, than to give them 12 pink/pearl curly tail grubs?


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

You selling these or keeping them?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> You selling these or keeping them?



For my fishin 'gal pal' up the road


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > You selling these or keeping them?
> ...



You stud! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



its just the way i roll jim..............


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishing NJ - I think he means you when he says "Gal Pal " up the road


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 13, 2008)

theres pearl there, my camera just didnt pick it up, man i need a new better camera


Edit: yea it did pickup the pearl, you need a better monitor/video card


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice grubs - I see the pearl, you have to squint real hard


----------



## slim357 (Feb 13, 2008)

grubs look nice, but i hope you got a back up plan, just incase they dont go over as well with your lady.


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 13, 2008)

You'rre upset because i didnt post when i saw the worms, well here.....Nice worms.........there, i said it. happy? just... nice... pink... worms.................


----------

